# How do I cut a stump flush with the lawn?



## alteran

I have 8 fir and pine landscape trees in a lawn that I am cutting down. About 12 to 20 inches on the stump. I want to cut the stumps flush with the lawn and let them rot away or something. I want to just be able to mow over them. The money I save by not hiring a stumpgrinder I'll use to buy some other landscape plants. 
So, this may be a stupid question but.... whats the easiest way to cut them close and minimize the wear on my chain and bar. 
In the past I've cut them a little above ground when I dropped the tree and then dug down around the stump, sprayed it off with a hose and then just sawed it off as low as possible. 
I cannot think of any other way to do this but maybe someone here has a majic technique.

Please, majic? 

Thanks, Al.


----------



## emr

Thats the best way that I know of. The only other thing that I have ever heard of being done is to have someone grind just the top two or three inches of the stumps. There should be someone by you that would do that for about $50 to $60 for all eight trees. It might be worth it to do that so you dont have to mess with it. Good luck.


----------



## rb_in_va

Use someone else's saw. It's like magic.


----------



## alteran

rb_in_va said:


> Use someone else's saw. It's like magic.



I have no friends who will let me borrow their saw. Anymore.


----------



## tawilson

I've never tried it, so I'm just repeating what I heard, which is if you take charcoal briquets and start them on a stump, they will get the stump burning and take it into the ground. I got a couple I plan on testing.


----------



## rb_in_va

tawilson said:


> I've never tried it, so I'm just repeating what I heard, which is if you take charcoal briquets and start them on a stump, they will get the stump burning and take it into the ground. I got a couple I plan on testing.



Just be aware that it could burn for days. If it's in your front yard the neighbors might get funny. Just put some of these and some marshmallows out there and people will get the idea.


----------



## tawilson

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention, winter with snow cover or spring when the ground is wet is probably a good time to try this. My experiment will be in the boonies with either condition.


----------



## triptester

I have done 4 stumps by just digging down about 3 inches below the grass to allow clearance for the saw ,peeled the bark down and cut an inch below grade. Peeling the bark got rid of almost all the dirt.


----------



## tzelmet

*axe it*

Drink a couple cans of red bull and go at it with a hardy axe or mattock. Or rent a grinder.


----------



## MURPHYTREE

*Flushing Stumps.*

Just wanted to throw my two cents in and tell you to hire a proffesional. You pay for what you get in this industry. Every one in this world is always trying to save a buck. In this case I would spend a couple and get the stump removed and never have to deal with them again,And you might want to plant your new stock close to where the old ones were. I recommend Calling around and getting a couple of quotes. And a little tip, someone throwing you an estimated value to remove the stumps online is probally not accurate nor is it professional . The person grinding would have to come out and actually see the size of the stumps,how many, as well as where they are located. PROPERLY Insured companies are always a must. As always just my opinion.


----------



## jmcguiretree

Don't be cheap pay someone to grind them or rent a small grinder with maybe a neighbor to split the cost.Every time you mow over them you will wish you had ground them!!!


----------



## M.D. Vaden

Sometimes, when I was not removing stumps by grinding, I'd take an ax and shave the bark off to clean wood, by taking downward strokes, with sideways strokes to sever-off the part that peels loose.


----------



## 046

dig a trench all the way around stump. then carefully clean dirt off bark. 

use a bar that is barely long enough, so as to not stick into dirt on other side. 

this will allow you to cut flush or slightly below ground. prepare to rock your chain. so have a spare or two.


----------



## sperho

I cut a 20" hard maple stump in my front yard about an inch and a half proud of the soil surface. My chain was fine afterward. I'm going to turn the remainder into swiss cheese with an 1" or so auger bit attached to a drill and then mulch it; maybe throw a layer of plastic in there somewhere to keep the moisture/bug level high. Mow around it for a few years and let rot take it's course. Then, I'll take a maddock and take it below surface. A few hours total work spread out over a few years. For this particular stump, I've got better things to do than throw them at someone who owns a stump grinder. Everyone's needs, desires, and timeframe are different, so...


----------



## bigmac

give your nighbors them stumps in the middle of the night
on the 4 of july, drill a nice big hole to the bottom of 
the stump pack it full of TnT and a long fuse make sure your hole is on one side so to launch them towards the nighobrs
yards, make sure you get some one to film it so we can see it 

:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: 



GRIND IT


----------



## M.D. Vaden

Be prepared for dirt or rock in the center if you cut below the soil line.

It's not uncommon for trees to pinch some rock or dirt inside from when the tree was smaller and developing.


----------



## turnkey4099

I have been thee and done that too many times to count and hate doing it every time. I am still wondering why I volunteered to do the job for a friend the other day. Saturday took out a cherry about 12" dbh. He wanted the stump cut under ground. We dug down about 2ft and I washed all the dirt I could off of it turning the hole into a mud puddle. Then used my husky 51 to cut laterarl roots and chop a couple big burls off of it. Told the guy I would be back when the hole dries out some so I can get into it. Of course the few minutes cutting I did with the 51 saw rocked the chain. Did a resharp on it yesterday and will be back there on Wed. Expect to rock out two more chains. NEVER AGAIN!!!

Harry K


----------



## emr

MURPHYTREE said:


> Just wanted to throw my two cents in and tell you to hire a proffesional. You pay for what you get in this industry. Every one in this world is always trying to save a buck. In this case I would spend a couple and get the stump removed and never have to deal with them again,And you might want to plant your new stock close to where the old ones were. I recommend Calling around and getting a couple of quotes. And a little tip, someone throwing you an estimated value to remove the stumps online is probally not accurate nor is it professional . The person grinding would have to come out and actually see the size of the stumps,how many, as well as where they are located. PROPERLY Insured companies are always a must. As always just my opinion.



Hey Murphytree, I hope this wasnt directed at me. I was just trying to make the point that the cost is most likely less than he thinks. And since I live alot closer than you do, I can safely say that is what he should expect to pay around here, as opposed to $200-$300. I wont even discuss being a professional, thats just a blind insult.


----------



## smokechase II

*focus*

Either have a really old chain, dig and wash the stump sides too boot.

Or go with a tall lawn.


----------



## rb_in_va

turnkey4099 said:


> I have been thee and done that too many times to count and hate doing it every time. I am still wondering why I volunteered to do the job for a friend the other day. Saturday took out a cherry about 12" dbh. He wanted the stump cut under ground. We dug down about 2ft and I washed all the dirt I could off of it turning the hole into a mud puddle. Then used my husky 51 to cut laterarl roots and chop a couple big burls off of it. Told the guy I would be back when the hole dries out some so I can get into it. Of course the few minutes cutting I did with the 51 saw rocked the chain. Did a resharp on it yesterday and will be back there on Wed. Expect to rock out two more chains. NEVER AGAIN!!!
> 
> Harry K



Harry, for all that aggravation you could have rented a grinder from HD for $40 and had it done in an hour or so I bet. It really comes down to what you feel your time is worth.


----------



## Cedarkerf

A d-5 cat will take it out and then you can grade the yard flush.:spam:


----------



## Husky137

Just use a poulan, that's where the wildthing shines!


----------



## turnkey4099

Husky137 said:


> Just use a poulan, that's where the wildthing shines!



Excellent! And when you are done you even have the hole to put it in.

Harry K


----------



## rb_in_va

turnkey4099 said:


> Excellent! And when you are done you even have the hole to put it in.
> 
> Harry K



   

Good one Harry!


----------



## tawilson

Having to remove a stump is the excuse I used to buy a backhoe.


----------



## JayD

*Stump Removal/flush cut*

Hi,
The very fact you had to ask how to go about to flush cut a stump suggests to me you should engage the services of trained,insured operator, both with your saw and stumpgrinding..this type of thing presents simple enough,but to some one without training there are definitely dangers lurking in the sub soil directly under the stump to be worked on if you are unlucky, now please do not take this as a putdown as it is not my intention to do so, it's just the fact you had to ask for instruction.


----------



## kevinj

046 said:


> dig a trench all the way around stump. then carefully clean dirt off bark.
> 
> use a bar that is barely long enough, so as to not stick into dirt on other side.
> 
> this will allow you to cut flush or slightly below ground. prepare to rock your chain. so have a spare or two.



Good idea !! Why pay for something, when you can do it yourself ?
Especially if you have many to flush cut.
Myself, I have one older saw just for this reason.
It requires more cleaning of the entire saw,
but I also had many trees to flush cut.
After a few years you may notice a ring of mushrooms
several feet from the trunk. This is known as a fairy ring.
Caused by decomposition of roots.
Also, some stumps may need to be treated to prevent water spouts.
AKA suckers.


----------



## turnkey4099

Well, my stupid offer to remove a stump for the guy worked out okay. Went down today to do the nasty and found that he had finished cutting it free with ax and handsaw. Left it laying in the hole. Crawled down in and rolled it up the side and out. Must have gone at least 200 pounds. Later he called and asked if I was the one who got it out. Yep. He said he was surprised as he hadn't been able to lift it. Gave him the advice "never lift something you can move some other way". Guess I will put the Husky 51 on the bench tomorrow for a good clean-up - already resharped the chain but probably not very well. Will find out on my first cutting expedition and have a new loop for changeout if needed.

Harry K


----------

